# Simatic CFC: 6.1 mit 7.0 lizens ?



## Wiggi0606 (1 Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe das wir uns in Zukunft ein wenig weiterhelfen können. Zunächst einmal habe ich eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:


Kann ich Simatic CFC 6.1 mit einer Lizens von 7.0 betreiben ? Hintergrund ist, das eine andere Abteilung zur Zeit noch mit 6.1 arbeitet und sowohl ich wie auch diese Abteilung an einem Projekt arbeiten müssen. 
Ich könnte die 6.1 Version ohne Probleme bekommen aber die Lizens ist natürlich schon vergeben.

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit so etwas ?

MfG

Wiggi


----------



## Immergewinner (1 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Nein, das funktioniert nicht.

Gruss
Mario


----------



## Wiggi0606 (1 Februar 2008)

ok, besten dank


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2008)

Wiggi0606 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe das wir uns in Zukunft ein wenig weiterhelfen können. Zunächst einmal habe ich eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:
> 
> ...


 



License Keys sind die neuen Autorisierungen - ab STEP 7 V5.3. Mit den neuen License Keys wird ein neues Konzept bei der Lizenzierung von SIMATIC-Software umgesetzt. 

Während die Autorisierungen bis einschließlich STEP 7 V5.2 nur für eine bestimmte Version der Software gültig waren, sind die License Keys ab STEP 7 V5.3 automatisch *auch für die früheren Versionen der gleichen Software gültig*. Diese Gültigkeit beschränkt sich jedoch nur auf die Programme, die mit den License Keys lizenziert werden. Für Programme, die mit einer Autorisierung lizenziert wurden, gilt weiterhin nur die für die Version gültige Autorisierung. 

Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19020864



CFC 6.1  hat eine Floating License d.h. CFC 7.0 schließt diese mit ein.


----------



## Immergewinner (1 Februar 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> License Keys sind die neuen Autorisierungen - ab STEP 7 V5.3. Mit den neuen License Keys wird ein neues Konzept bei der Lizenzierung von SIMATIC-Software umgesetzt.
> 
> Während die Autorisierungen bis einschließlich STEP 7 V5.2 nur für eine bestimmte Version der Software gültig waren, sind die License Keys ab STEP 7 V5.3 automatisch *auch für die früheren Versionen der gleichen Software gültig*. Diese Gültigkeit beschränkt sich jedoch nur auf die Programme, die mit den License Keys lizenziert werden. Für Programme, die mit einer Autorisierung lizenziert wurden, gilt weiterhin nur die für die Version gültige Autorisierung.
> 
> ...


 
Aja, funktioniert scheinbar doch. Sorry Wiggi606 habs gerade nochmal probiert, geht, früher gings nicht. Na dann schönes Wochenende... 


Grüsse
MA


----------



## Wiggi0606 (6 Februar 2008)

Kein Problem..

Habs nun auch installiert und klapt wunderbar. Besten Dank...

Hatte Angst davon mir die Lizenz zu zerschiessen.


----------

